# Hobbit compared to LOTR



## Wally (Nov 1, 2017)

Has anyone compared The Hobbit to LOTR to see the similarities?


----------



## geraldevans (Dec 13, 2017)

Hm... This is very interesting. I think that there are a lot of similar things in Hobbit and LOTR. And this is great. But I think that it is necessary to have complite guide for new readers of these books to understand the whole Tolkien's universe


----------



## Frougie (Dec 23, 2017)

Personally I don’t like the hobbit that much; I think I am justified in feeling that because it was aimed at children. Maybe if I read it when I was a teen or younger, I would liked it more.
But LOTR.....Omg it changed my life


----------

